# KBL Dye Questions



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I posted this on TM, but I figured what the heck I will cover my bases.

I have bought some KBL Quick Dye to use on some water traps (1.5 CS's) and body grippers. I am planning on diluting the mixture about 5-1 (Coleman fuel). When you guys use dip do you set the trap and dip it lying flat, or do you leave the trap as is and put a small piece of wire between the jaws? The only thing I can think of to put the mix in is a 5 gallon bucket, which would leave part of the trap out of the dip unless I kind of sloshed it around. Also, any adhesion issues with a recently degreased trap? It has some very light surface rust in places after a trip in the dishwasher, but other than that its pretty shiny. Any pointers to fine tune my process are greatly appreciated. 

Derek


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Leave the trap as is and put a small piece of wire between the jaws.

You can flip it around and left it sit for a minute or two on each side, but I would suggest a steel coffee can or two. This way you will have a deep enough can of solution to submerge the trap. Believe it or not, they still make them. It may not be your brand but....

It will adhere to clean traps. You may want to dip them twice a week or so apart. Or you can just go for it and next season you will have a little more rust for the dye to work on.

I love the stuff! All of my bodygrippers get KBL brown.

John


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

John,

I am glad to see I followed your process about the same way. The only thing I did differently was just used a 5 gallon bucket, and because it was diluted more than the directions, I was able to completely submerge the 1.5's, as well as knocking out a few of my 120's. I did not get a real rich black color out of them like I expected, but knowing I used a 5-1 ration and not 3-1, so I was ok with it. They still ended up a shade of brown, which works for me, I really liked how they turned out thus far. I suppose I errored on the safe side with not wanting to them to get gummed up with dip. I was surprised how quickly they dried, now just waiting for them to de-scent and lose that tacky feel, of course I am in no real hurry, we have a few months. I was going to wait till the weekend to dip them, but with some hot days coming up I figured to strike while the iron was hot and they might dry better. Thanks again for your help,

Derek


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I wish I could have gotten mine dipped before it got hot again. I may just dye them this year.

John


----------

